# Bracing MDF to prevent sag - Hardwood or MDF Bracing Materi?



## Tetsuaiga (13 Jan 2014)

I'm planning a drum sander to build and thought it would be sensible to brace the mdf which is what the table will be made from. So I thought i'd make some slots to insert bracing into to form a the box which will be the table.

Would it be best to use more mdf or hardwood for the bracing or, I guess ribs is the term? I suppose mdf as it should be most stable?

Thanks


----------



## nev (13 Jan 2014)

Ply if its on edge would probably be stiffer ?


----------



## carlb40 (13 Jan 2014)

Sounds like a torsion box, i'm with Nev on this - ply will give more strength


----------



## Tetsuaiga (13 Jan 2014)

Yes torsion box looks like what I have in mind. I might only brace across the width though.


----------



## twothumbs (13 Jan 2014)

I dont like mdf for bracing as it has no 'give' like natural wood or ply. If you for example over drill a pilot hole in wood it invarable is tight as a proverbial in a short time. A hole through mdf is just that. No tightening around the screw. Best wsihes 

PS I have used mdf for stair risers and it works but there it is set in a groove.


----------



## Tetsuaiga (14 Jan 2014)

Good point about screws. I think i will just slot the board edges into grooves instead and I think that will give it enough strength and flatness. I'll either be using 24 or 32mm mdf so should be quite strong.


----------



## tool-me-up (19 Jan 2014)

engineered beams, but scaled down of course should add a fair deal of stiffness to it


----------

